# Supreme Commander 1 oder 2?



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. April 2011)

servus,
ich habe mir dei Sup Comm 2 Demo geladen und war recht begeistert, habe aber gehört, dass der erste komplexer und besser sein soll. Ist dem so? Beispielsweise sagen manche, dass das erste keine Schere stein Papier hatte (gut), der zweite schon (schlecht). Allerdings sei beim ersten die Performance mies, beim zweiten läuft es zumindest bei mir gut. Auch die Coordinated attacks und anderes sollen beim 2. gestrichen worden sein (mehr Gerüchte aus Foren, bin nicht sicher). Was mir persönlich aufgefallen ist, dass die Einheiten keinerlei Beschreibungen haben, man muss ausprobieren, welche was kann... ein wenig merkwürdig.


----------



## Jekarn1 (30. April 2011)

Ich habe nur das erste und das ist sehr gut was das gameplay angeht! Kenne allerdings das zweite nicht kann dir daher keine empfehlung geben! Ich habe vom zweiten gehört das sie was die übersicht angeht was geändert haben. Meines erachtens gibt es bei dem ersten viel mehr einheiten. Aber du forscht nicht mehr so viel und du kannst deine einheiten auch nciht upgraden!!!!  
Warum liest du dir den test nicht einfach mal durch und vergleichst dann!

Dies möchte ich noch hinzufügen: Wenn du ein Spiel haben willst was in gewisser weise einzigartig ist empfehle ich dir SC1 denn das Wirtschaftssystem von SC1 ist komplexer und in meiner hinsicht vielseitiger als in SC2! In SC1 musst du dir gedanken um den verbrauch UND um die anschaffung der rohstoffe gedanken machen in SC2 nur um die anschaffung!

Gruß


----------



## Mourning-Blade (16. Mai 2011)

Es gibt doch von beiden Spielen Demos, und SPC1  (SC ist für mich immer noch Starcraft   ) lief auch auf meiner alten Mühle damals schlecht, aber wenn bei dir das 2er läuft, dann das 1er auch, keine Angst 

Ich fand beide Teile gleich gut, habe sie aber auch erst recht spät gespielt, als beide schon draußen waren. Fesseln konnten mich beide nicht lange, allerdings ist das erste schon komplexer.


----------



## Troll80 (14. Juli 2011)

Hey, 

auch wenns schon etwas her ist würde ich auch gerne noch meinen Senf dazugeben 

Also ich habe beide gekauft und auch ausgiebig gespielt, muss allerdings sagen, dass sie sich stark unterscheiden...

Die 2 ist wesentlich schneller (meiner Meinung nach) und hat auch lustigere/mehr experimentelle Einheiten.

Die 1 ist aber "einzigartiger" und die Spiele gehen (zumindest bei mir) immer länger und sind dann auch um einiges "epischer" (z.B. wenn man fast eine halbe Stunde an seiner experimentellen Einheit baut um dann den Gegner zu überrollen).
Auch das Wirtschaftssystem im ersten teil gefiel mir um einiges besser 


MfG


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juli 2011)

Ich würde auch Teil 1 empfehlen, vorallem im LAN war das Spiel damals mehr als lustig. 
Wenn du Teil 1 durch hast, spricht ja nix gg. Teil 2 günstig erwerben.


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (14. Juli 2011)

Der Supreme Commander 1 wird aber sehr träge, wenn man ans Einheiten-Limit kommt (was beim spielen zu zweite gegen zwei KI-Gegner schon passieren kann). Und träge heißt in den Bereich <15 Fps runter und eine Sekunde Spielzeit entsprechen mehreren Sekunden Realzeit.

Ausprobiert und erlebt mit sehr potenten Maschinen (Core i7 > 3 GHz).


----------



## Troll80 (14. Juli 2011)

Hm gut ich war noch nie am Einheitenlimit (zumindest nicht dass ich mich erinnern könnte) und ausserdem werden die doch dann meist so schnell dezimiert, dass das halb so schlimm ist 

mfG


----------



## JCFR (17. August 2011)

Ich persönlich rate zum 2., weil da das wirtschaftssystem und Bedienung übersichtlicher und verständlicher ist.


----------

